# Egg Photos



## CDLCFARM

Some of our lovely eggs


----------



## SilkieBoy

Where are you located? Quebec??


----------



## kessy09

Yes, a little more information would be nice. I've seen a few of your posts but they all just seem like quick advertisements :/ whereabouts is your farm?


----------



## CDLCFARM

Valparaiso, Indiana


----------



## CDLCFARM

Cremedelacrop.com


----------



## kessy09

CDLCFARM said:


> Cremedelacrop.com


Thanks. Be sure to visit ::


----------



## CDLCFARM

Rolleyes...really.


----------



## kessy09

CDLCFARM said:


> Rolleyes...really.


Yes, really. You never come on here to do anything but promote yourself or ask beginner-type question. There was no introduction post, nor a response back when people were trying to ask you what makes a chicken "organic." This forum is for help, support and community so if you're going to use it, you should give people here the same courtesy they are giving you. Not just show up every now and then to ask questions that are clearly of someone who has very little experience, and then try to advertise for yourself. On top of that, Spamming is against the terms of service and it's very annoying.


----------



## gtaplayer2001

Do you have Easter eggers


----------



## ksweets

kessy09 said:


> Yes, really. You never come on here to do anything but promote yourself or ask beginner-type question. There was no introduction post, nor a response back when people were trying to ask you what makes a chicken "organic." This forum is for help, support and community so if you're going to use it, you should give people here the same courtesy they are giving you. Not just show up every now and then to ask questions that are clearly of someone who has very little experience, and then try to advertise for yourself. On top of that, Spamming is against the terms of service and it's very annoying.


I love how there was no response to this, very self validating lol.


----------



## expertnewbie

Silently laughing..... :0


----------



## minmin1258

Giggling to myself... Cha-Ching! Lol


----------



## matt_kas

I followed this from the beginning to see how it would turn out! ( laughing to myself )


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

They were also very short with the answers they did give! Rollseyes...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

kessy09 said:


> Yes, really. You never come on here to do anything but promote yourself or ask beginner-type question. There was no introduction post, nor a response back when people were trying to ask you what makes a chicken "organic." This forum is for help, support and community so if you're going to use it, you should give people here the same courtesy they are giving you. Not just show up every now and then to ask questions that are clearly of someone who has very little experience, and then try to advertise for yourself. On top of that, Spamming is against the terms of service and it's very annoying.


Agree completely.


----------



## nj2wv

If it's a business why don't they go to the sponsors thread. I am sure it would be beneficial for them.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I went to the website. Seems a lot like a business...


----------



## tammy

I would Luv to know where the purple eggs come from!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## SilkieBoy

Wow, they never even replied back! Not the type of business I want to support!


----------



## minmin1258

ksweets said:


> I love how there was no response to this, very self validating lol.


 That Post was several months ago and there still hasnt been a response...must have caused a humbling experience! LOL


----------



## LittleWings

My chickens lay pretty eggs too. They're probably not "Creme de la Crop" but I like em.


----------



## 5chicksowner

Lol! Those are beautiful!


----------



## ladycat

I'll play! I like showing off my eggs. Anyone else wanna post theirs?


----------



## ksweets

Haha well my chickens just started laying two days ago, we've gotten six total...so fun!!














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## molly2425

wow!!thats cool


----------



## ChickChick2014

My seven layers eggs...


----------



## tammy

My eggs turned to baby chicks








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99

My eggs 

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Chans_Farm

Our very first eggs, and from our first Silkie hen. Hopefully, she will have a number of them to hatch for us soon.


----------



## ksweets

getting a steady supply these days!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

I have 11 hens of laying age. Been getting 8-10 eggs a day. Liking this better than wintering with these girls!


----------



## Nm156

And yet we wonder why this site died??


----------



## Greencastle

Magnificent eggs! I have 5 Marans, just started laying, no dark brown eggs though.


----------



## Nm156

...............................


----------



## seminole wind

Well it's a good thing we have you to brush the dust off and make the thread eggciting again!


----------

